# My Concert Year 2014



## pianississimo

I thought I'd post a summary of my concert year. I'd be interested to read other people's

My concert year 2014.

January
Ilkley: Frith Piano quartet (Suk, Martinu, Dvorak)
London: Boris Berezovsky recital. (Debussy, Rachmaninov)
Leeds: Cello Suites Natalie Clein (Britten, Bach)
Leeds: English Chamber Orchestra, Imogen Cooper (Wagner, Mozart)

Feburary
Huddersfield: Orchestra of Opera North, Alexander Shelley, Howard Shelley. (Rachmaninov)
Ilkley: Jack Liebeck;violin Simon Crawford-Philips;piano (Bach, Lekeu, Beethoven) 
Sheffield: BBC Symphony Orchestra. Stephen Hough. (Prokofiev, Liszt, Bartók)
Birmingham: Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio,Vladimir Fedosyev, Vadim Repin. (Tallis, Tchaikovsky, Elgar)
Bradford: Vienna Tonkustler Orchestra. A.Orozco-Estrada, Barry Douglas (Kolady, Rachmaninov, Beethoven)

March
Liverpool: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, V Petrenko, Tai Murray; violin (standing in for injured Vadim Repin) (Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, R. Strauss)
London: Philharmonia Orchestra. Pablo-Heras Casado, Nikolai Lugansky. (Beethoven, Mendelssohn)
Ilkley: Roderick Williams;baritone, Andrew West; piano. (Vaughan Williams, Somervell, Gurney, Ireland, G.Butterworth, Britten)
Leeds: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Lindberg, Roland Pöntinen (Stenhammar, Rachmaninov, Sibelius)
Leeds: Kathryn Stott recital. (Bach, Greig, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich, Ravel)
London: Pacifica Quartet. (Prokofiev, Brahms)
London: London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev, Denis Matsuev. (Scriabin, Liszt)

April
Sheffield: The Hallé Orchestra, Jamie Philips, John Lill. (Berlioz, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky)
Ilkley: Galliard wind Ensemble. (Mozart, Reicha, Stravinsky, Fine, Francaix, Parke)
Birmingham: András Schiff recital (Bach)
Leeds: Orchestra of Opera North. Jac van Steen, Chloe Hanslip; violin (Mussorgsky, Sibelius, Elgar)
Manchester: Philharmonia Orchestra. Vladimir Ashkenazy. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet;piano. (Sibelius, Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky)

May
Bradford: The Hallé Orchestra, Cristian Mandeal, Sofya Gulyak;piano. (Enescu, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov)
London: London Symphony Orchestra (LSO Live in Trafalgar Square) Gergiev. (Prokofiev)
London: Nikolai Lugansky recital. (Franck, Prokofiev, Rachmaninov)
Dewsbury: Royal Northern Symphonia. (Bach)

June
Birmingham: John Lill recital (Beethoven)
Leeds: Endellion String Quartet. (Haydn, Britten, Schumann)

July
Leeds: Opera North. Wagner's Götterdämmerung
Leeds: Endellion String Quartet. (Haydn, Ravel, Beethoven)
Leeds: James Rhodes recital (Chopin, Schubert, Prokofiev)

September
Bradford: John Lill recital (Beethoven, Schubert)
Bradford: The Hallé Orchestra, Hannu Lintu, Christian Ihle Hadland;piano (Prokofiev, Mozart, Mussorgsky)
Manchester: BBC Philharmonic, CBSO chorus, Rebecca Evans;soprano, Clara mouriz;mezzo, Andrew Kennedy;tenor, Alastair miles;Bass (Beethoven)

October
Leeds: Russian State Philharmonic Orchestra, Polyansky, Natalia Lomeiko;violin (Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev)
Ilkley: Natalie Clein;cello, Sergio Tiempo;piano (Bach, Mendellssohn, Chopin, Shostakovich)
Bradford: Russian State Philharmonic Orchestra, Polyansky, Peter Donohoe (Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky)
Leeds:The Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder, Viktoria Mullova;violin (Wagner, Shostakovich, Sibelius)
Leeds: Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy, Fiona Cross;Clarinet, Tracey Redfern;trumpet (Ligeti, Mozart, Beethoven)
Bradford: Solent Quartet (Haydn, Debussy, Ireland, Mozart)

November
Leeds: St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Temirkanov, Nikolai Lugansky (Lyadov, Greig, Shostakovich)
Edinburgh: St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Temirkanov, Nikolai Lugansky (Lyadov, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich)
Gateshead: St Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Yuri Temirkanov, Nikolai Lugansky (Lyadov, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich)
London: London Philharmonic Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä, Nikolai Lugansky (Vaughan Williams, Rachmaninov, Tchaikovsky)
Ilkley: Heath String Quartet (Haydn, Bartók, Beethoven)
Bradford: Leonard Eischenbroich;cello, Alexi Grynyuk;piano (Bach, Brahms, Rachmaninov)
Bradford: Brussels Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Tabachnik, Alexander Sitkovetsky;Violin (Borodin, Sibelius, Saint Saens)

December
Ilkley: Jean-Efflam Bavouzet recital. (Beethoven, Bruno Mantovani, Ravel, Bartók)



My highlights.
Very many! My first opera in the summer. As my piano teacher put it - "of all the operas to choose for your first one, you chose Gotterdamerung?!"  
Nikolai Lugansky playing the complete Rachmaninov preludes opus 32. I had been looking forward to this for months, going as far as to study the scores before the concert. Awesome - I'm hoping he records them soon.
Looking at November, you might gather I'm a Lugansky fan! The orchestra were a big draw too. They played Shostakovich 10, a piece composed with this orchestra in mind. They have Shostakovich's music in their blood and the effect was gobsmacking. I only wish I could have got to even more of their concerts.
A lot of great chamber music also this year. Leonard Eischenbroich & Alexi Grynyuk played beautiful Rachmaninov in Bradford's 15th century Cathedral. Eischenbroich began with a Bach cello suite which rang out so perfectly in that space. 
John Lill played awesome Beethoven sonatas in Manchester. It was a recital by a master of Beethoven's music. 

Disappointments of the year - only one really. I was ill in October and missed Daniil Trifonov's recital in Birmingham. I couldn't have faced the long journey and was very upset to miss it. Still, he's young and he'll no doubt be back!! 

Coming up next year? 
A trip to Paris, Vadim Repin in London, more Nikolai Lugansky and hopefully more opera!


----------



## Radames

I don't have time to post all - it's over 100. I remember getting to hear Vaughn-Williams 8th Symphony in MA by the Orchestra of Indian Hill. That was probably my favorite. So good and so rare.


----------



## musicrom

Wow, you guys go to a lot of concerts. Maybe in the future I'll do the same - nothing like listening to music live! But in 2014, I have only gone to 3 concerts.

Concert 1:

Piano Concerto No. 2 - Rachmaninov (piano: Daniil Trifonov)
Boléro - Ravel
Firebird Suite - Stravinsky

Concert 2:

Ruslan and Lyudmila Overture - Glinka
Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks - R. Strauss
Polovtsian Dances - Borodin
Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture - Tchaikovsky

Concert 3:

Pelléas et Mélisande - Sibelius
Violin Concerto - F. Martin (performed by Baiba Skride)
Symphony No. 5 - Beethoven

I'm looking forward to a concert I'm going to this January which features the Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, Prokofiev's Classical Symphony, and Beethoven's 2nd.


----------



## SixFootScowl

All I have so far is Mendelssohn's Elijah tickets for Feb 14. 

May go to a free concert in may that a co-worker is singing in. They will do Vivaldi's Gloria and Mozart's Solemn Vespers. 

Do plan to go to Messiah next December. 

Looking for Beethoven symphony concerts.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I only went to two concerts this year. Hopefully I can go to a few more this year.

*Proms, Albert Hall -- BBC Scottish Symphony, Donald Runnicles
*
Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Mahler - Symphony 9

*LSO St. Luke's -- Alice Sara Ott (recital)*

Beethoven - Sonata #17 "Tempest"
Liszt - Paganini etudes


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> All I have so far is Mendelssohn's Elijah tickets for Feb 14.
> 
> May go to a free concert in may that a co-worker is singing in. They will do Vivaldi's Gloria and Mozart's Solemn Vespers.
> 
> Do plan to go to Messiah next December.
> 
> Looking for Beethoven symphony concerts.


Oops. I must not have read the thread title very well. I gave upcoming concerts for 2015, but it asks for 2014, so here is my list:

Brahms German Requiem in Feb
Messiah in Dec


----------



## Tero

Summer
Paul mcCartney
Fall
Ringo Starr

That was it.


----------



## Radames

Another rarity I heard back in February was the Melartin violin concerto with the American Symphony and Leon Botstein. Program was: Joan Tower's Stroke, Erkki Melartin's Concerto in D Minor for violin and orchestra, Op. 60, and Robert Schumann's Symphony No. 2.

And the opening concert of the Portland ME Symphony this season was the Janacek Glagolitic Mass. Awesome stuff - don't hear it nearly often enough.

Another rarity was the Cecil Forsyth Viola Concerto in a student orchestra performance. Also got to hear the Prokofiev 7th Symphony which you don't hear much - even though it's very good. It was at Crane School in Potsdam NY:"Nocturnes" by Claude Debussy, "Viola Concerto" by Cecil Forsyth and "Symphony No. 7" by Sergei Prokofiev


----------



## Volve

Meanwhile I might be lucky enough to maybe catch a Nelson Freire concerto here in Brazil. I need to move to a better place for music


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Concert 1: Beethoven Emperor Concerto, Coriolan Overture, 7th symphony
2: Lilburn - Aotearoa Overture, Hindson - Homage to Metallica, Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
3: Beethoven's 9th
4: Lutoslawski - Paganini Variations, Bartok - Sonata for 2 pianos and percussion, Mozart - Sonata for 2 pianos


----------



## Radames

Volve said:


> Meanwhile I might be lucky enough to maybe catch a Nelson Freire concerto here in Brazil. I need to move to a better place for music


Is Brazilian Symphony Orchestra any good?
I live between Montreal and Boston. It's cool. I can hit Ottawa and Quebec City in reasonable time too. NYC is a bit far though.


----------



## hpowders

Volve said:


> Meanwhile I might be lucky enough to maybe catch a Nelson Freire concerto here in Brazil. I need to move to a better place for music


Nelson Freire is one of my faves. Very fine in Chopin and Debussy!


----------



## Volve

Radames said:


> Is Brazilian Symphony Orchestra any good?
> I live between Montreal and Boston. It's cool. I can hit Ottawa and Quebec City in reasonable time too. NYC is a bit far though.


Yes, actually. Brazil isn't bad for music, if you go to São Paulo, Curitiba or Porto Alegre, it's like living in Europe, concerts, operas, piano recitals... The problem I have with it is that this all happens down south, and I live in the north east, pretty much the extreme opposite from all the music! Last year I was fortunate enough to be in São Paulo and saw a live performance of Rachmaninoff's first piano concerto, and it was magnificent! I felt I could just float away during the second movement.


----------



## Volve

hpowders said:


> Nelson Freire is one of my faves. Very fine in Chopin and Debussy!


Indeed, he is fantastic! I'm a tiny bit disappointed that he will only be playing some contemporary brazilian composers, nothing really to my liking, but should still be good.


----------

